# R9 380 4GB or GTX 960 4GB



## dan4u (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm confused between the two, but slightly inclined towards the 380. This is for a 1080p monitor.

The prices I found are 

MSI R9 380    - Rs 20,900
MSI GTX 960  - Rs 19,400


----------



## rachitrt23 (Dec 12, 2015)

I say save a bit more and get GTX970. It is 50% faster i think if not more than both


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 12, 2015)

dan4u said:


> I'm confused between the two, but slightly inclined towards the 380. This is for a 1080p monitor.
> 
> The prices I found are
> 
> ...



You can go with Zotac GTX960 4GB -17,850 which is cheaper than MSI and has 2+3 years of warranty.

Link:ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 960 4GB DDR5 AMP EDITION (ZT-90309-10M)


----------



## dan4u (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi, just an update,I found a Sapphire R9 280X for Rs 20,999 is that better than the R9 380?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2015)

dan4u said:


> Hi, just an update,I found a Sapphire R9 280X for Rs 20,999 is that better than the R9 380?



Yes but where did you find it? Any links?


----------



## dan4u (Dec 14, 2015)

Its on Snapdeal, its Rs 20,999 after the hdfc cashback. But I'm confused between this and the R9 380 which is a newer card and has newer features.

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> Yes but where did you find it? Any links?



Its on Snapdeal, its Rs 20,999 after the hdfc cashback. But I'm confused between this and the R9 380 which is a newer card and has newer features.


----------



## rachitrt23 (Dec 14, 2015)

280x is faster.
But imo if you are spending 21k why not just add 5k more and go for GTX970? Its much more faster than the card you have chosen.


----------



## dan4u (Dec 14, 2015)

rachitrt23 said:


> 280x is faster.
> But imo if you are spending 21k why not just add 5k more and go for GTX970? Its much more faster than the card you have chosen.



hmm not a bad idea but I think the 970 is an overkill for 1080p@60hz, also the cheapest one is the zotac 970


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2015)

dan4u said:


> hmm not a bad idea but I think the 970 is an overkill for 1080p@60hz, also the cheapest one is the zotac 970



You can buy a second hand GTX970 @ erodov or TE for 20k


----------



## dan4u (Dec 14, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> You can a second hand GTX970 @ erodov or TE for 20k



wow thanks for that, will look into it.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 15, 2015)

dan4u said:


> hmm not a bad idea but I think the 970 is an *overkill for 1080p@60hz*, also the cheapest one is the zotac 970



its not


----------



## dan4u (Dec 16, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> its not


Yep, your right , got a gigabyte 970 WF3 for Rs 25,950...hopefully can maxout most games for the foreseeable future


----------



## rachitrt23 (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 16, 2015)

dan4u said:


> Yep, your right , got a gigabyte 970 WF3 for Rs 25,950...hopefully can maxout most games for the foreseeable future



new or used?


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 17, 2015)

good decision OP.. 

it may be a bit overkill for now. but over the next few years, you can be sure you can run most games without much sweat.


----------



## dan4u (Dec 18, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> new or used?



New, 25k for used is a bit too high 

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> g
> 
> but over the next few years, you can be sure you can run most games without much sweat.



Yep that's what I'm hoping for


----------

